# When the hell did Obesity become a medical condition?



## KittyKitten (May 16, 2010)

Here I thought it was just a physical characteristic. It just seems like whenever some 'expert' lists medical conditions, it's always like so and so would lead to heart disease, stroke, OBESITY, etc. It's so annoying. Many people fit the obese category and they live till old age and have healthy hearts and no diabetes. Even scientists are now seeing that obesity does not necessary link one to be unhealthy!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 16, 2010)

Seeing is not believing.


----------



## CPProp (May 16, 2010)

When Doctors learnt to spell it, with out a spell checker


----------



## Misha (May 16, 2010)

They have medicalized everything! An active kid now has attention defecit disorder or adults who have a similar problem need therapy and amphetamines. People have pets who have been diagnosed with "depression". Restless leg syndrome.....does it really pose a health threat enough to be a "disease"? Why does everything need a pathology?


----------



## Fat Brian (May 16, 2010)

Because every problem needs a solution, and most come out of a little bottle these days. Go to your doctor and get a little slip of paper that makes it all go away.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 17, 2010)

I'll take it as a medical condition over a mental health condition any day of the week - despite what Oprah would have you believe, we're not all mental cases who've surround ourselves in protective barriers of fat. 

Bleck.


----------



## Adrian (May 17, 2010)

Being obese became a real medical condition when there appeared to be real money that could be made by making 'not being obese' a desirable situation.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 17, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Because every problem needs a solution, and most come out of a little bottle these days. Go to your doctor and get a little slip of paper that makes it all go away.



but some problems are not really problems at all.


----------



## Fat Brian (May 17, 2010)

You've got me , I should have said "perceived problem".


----------



## Chickadeedooda (May 18, 2010)

i don't feel that it is as i have been fat forever and luv fat people


----------



## James (May 19, 2010)

1995. Before that it, obese was an adjective and not a medical condition.

here's how it came about

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1315465&postcount=38


----------



## Chickadeedooda (May 20, 2010)

i'm fat--always was always will be.
hell with anyone who doesn't like it--especially the government.


----------



## Adrian (May 20, 2010)

Gawd I love that attitude in a woman. Keep it up!


----------



## Lamia (May 21, 2010)

I was going through some papers and found some medical papers from an exam I had when I was 17. Gross obesity was listed as part of my diagnosis. This was 1987.

oh funny side note. I did one of those online diagnosis things for these headaches I've been having. The only diagnosis it gave me

"You are morbidly obese please tell your doctor at your next visit."


----------



## Dromond (May 21, 2010)

Being overweight can lead to medical problems. It doesn't _have_ to, but it _can._ My cousin, who was around 600 pounds, died when his airway collapsed due to being overweight. I nearly died when I developed non-alcoholic cirrhosis. That necessitated weight loss surgery so I could reduce the stress on my damaged liver. After my cirrhosis went acute, my weight (then around 370) was definitely life threatening.

So, while I don't think being "obese" is necessarily a medical condition, it certainly can be. What that means for the term "obesity," I know not. Maybe it should be conditional...


----------



## Aurora (May 23, 2010)

Adrian said:


> Being obese became a real medical condition when there appeared to be real money that could be made by making 'not being obese' a desirable situation.



This. So much money in the diet industry.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 24, 2010)

Lamia said:


> "You are morbidly obese please tell your doctor at your next visit."



Or pin a note to the collar of his seeing-eye dog.


----------



## jenboo (May 24, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Here I thought it was just a physical characteristic. It just seems like whenever some 'expert' lists medical conditions, it's always like so and so would lead to heart disease, stroke, OBESITY, etc. It's so annoying. Many people fit the obese category and they live till old age and have healthy hearts and no diabetes. Even scientists are now seeing that obesity does not necessary link one to be unhealthy!



ummm, of course obesity is a medical condition...i do not believe it is a so called epidemic, but as an obese person, there is no way I would ever not connect my health to my weight. To think otherwise is naive and silly (imo)


----------



## imfree (May 24, 2010)

Adrian said:


> Being obese became a real medical condition when there appeared to be real money that could be made by making 'not being obese' a desirable situation.



In other words, obesity became a medical condition
when "Big Pharma" saw how much money could be
made by "treating" it.


----------



## Dromond (May 24, 2010)

Being obese can be a symptom of a medical condition, it can be the cause of medical conditions, so calling obesity a medical condition isn't really an issue in my mind. Sure there are plenty of healthy obese people, but you cannot deny that obesity is a risk factor in quite a few medical problems.


----------



## Chickadeedooda (Jun 14, 2010)

Adrian said:


> Gawd I love that attitude in a woman. Keep it up!



yo, adrian!:wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 14, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I'll take it as a medical condition over a mental health condition any day of the week - despite what Oprah would have you believe, we're not all mental cases who've surround ourselves in protective barriers of fat.
> 
> Bleck.



Oprah don't know SHEEIIITTT!!!


----------



## imfree (Jun 14, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I'll take it as a medical condition over a mental health condition any day of the week - despite what Oprah would have you believe, we're not all mental cases who've surround ourselves in protective barriers of fat.
> 
> Bleck.



Mental condition, eh? Hmmmmm......fat people have a hard 
enough time getting jobs. I suffered poverty for years after
that damned 2-way radio shop let me go and before I went
on disability. Put us all on disability as mentally disabled and
$#&$%**! discrimination in the workplace!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 15, 2010)

The fact of having a positive attitude towards size doesn't negate the medical issues surrounding obesity.

In some cases it's clearly a symptom of another medical problem such as thyroid, depression, a metabolic disorder, diabetes, or any number of other problems. There is a reason why weight gain is often listed as a side effect of medication and is listed as a possible symptom for other conditions.

As Dromond pointed out, in other cases the weight itself can cause problems with joints, breathing, or mobility, or it can exacerbate other existing conditions such as arthritis or asthma. All of those problems are real and don't exist because of Big Pharma or because doctors are fat bigots. 

I really think this community does itself a disservice by trying to write off any and all negative perceptions of weight as "bigotry". Telling somebody with a medical problem that can be alleviated by weight loss that they just need size acceptance or that doctors are all bigots is just harmful.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 15, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> I really think this community does itself a disservice by trying to write off any and all negative perceptions of weight as "bigotry". Telling somebody with a medical problem that can be alleviated by weight loss that they just need size acceptance or that doctors are all bigots is just harmful.



I agree completely: each person's situation is unique, and trying to impose a "one size fits all" answer is, as you say, a disservice. The problem is that "just lose weight and everything will be fine" is _also_ a one-size-fits-all answer, and it doesn't work any better than "just love yourself and everything will be fine."
In 1992 (!) the National Institute of Health held a conference on obesity; some of the papers appeared online, and I had the opportunity to read a couple of them. One paper pointed out that 96% of all Americans who manage to lose weight regain it, usually within a few months or, at most, a few years. One result of this is that many people are continually in a process of weight cycling, losing weight, regaining it, losing it again, etc. Another NIH paper made the point that weight cycling is unhealthy: people who lose and regain weight several times have higher mortality rates than overweight people who do not lose weight.
The only approach that makes sense (to me, at any rate) is to approach each case separately, study it carefully, and gain as much information as possible before trying to decide what will work best for this particular individual, and to remember that there are no simple, cheap, quick fixes to complicated situations ... or, at least, none that work.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 15, 2010)

> One paper pointed out that 96% of all Americans who manage to lose weight regain it, usually within a few months or, at most, a few years. One result of this is that many people are continually in a process of weight cycling, losing weight, regaining it, losing it again, etc.



But it's statistics like this that make some throw up their hands and say weight loss is impossible. A statistic with no background on the test subjects or any control groups really does not say anything. If somebody is fat due to a medical condition like low thyroid, obviously they will gain weight back because metabolism is compromised. If somebody is fat due to depression and eats gallons of ice cream and bags of Wendys every night, addressing the weight without addressing the depression means the weight (as a result of the behaviour) will return. Were those "Americans" who lost weight overweight to begin with? When the paper says "lost weight" how much weight and by what means?


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 15, 2010)

It became one when Michelle Obama got great PR Points that she may or may not have had anyway, and decided to embark on a campaign to get School children to eat Healthier.

On the face of it, i see no issues.

MUCH more ridiculous: NYC's Proposed (Actual?) Ban on Salt.

-SALT.-

:shocked:

.. Just my Opinion. 

I also think many BBWs and SSBBWs that would be called "Obese" OR "Morbidly Obese" (I think 500Lbs plus on 5ft6, 5ft8, Medically, is that) are LOVELY, and as long as Health is kept in Check, all is well.

Ive been saying that above Sentence for a long time too.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 15, 2010)

The mere fact of it being "lovely" is not the point.

It's not about being lovely it's about the person's well being, present and future.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 15, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> The mere fact of it being "lovely" is not the point.
> 
> It's not about being lovely it's about the person's well being, present and future.



Being Healthy IS Good. Thats why im concerned about "Feeders." One even proved FATAL! I is kind of a turn-OFF to see people being Purposely, Delibreately, UN-Healthy. But as for Body Shape, Sexyness, etc... That IS a Turn ON! 



Obesity is called a condition, just as Alcoholism is.

Logic:

Alcoholism = Person picked up Bottle to Drink... must be the Alcohol's Fault.
Cancer = (If its Smoking kind) Person picked up Cigarette to Smoke.. Must be Tobacco Company's Fault.
Handguns/Weapons = Must be Loaded, Law Broken by person that has it (Illegal to Murder, Rob, Assault, etc...) . Must be Gunmaker's Fault for making it for person to defend against such Illegalness.

So, Obesity... Unless its Genetic, which it could be.. Person picks up Fattening foods, and stuffs and stuffs and gains and gains.. 

Wait for it... -Wait for it..- FOOD MAKER's FAULT!



Now, back to Topic.. Do people this Michelle's Crusade that she knows she can win a Good thing? I mean, having 3rd raders eat "Healthier" SEEMS all good! I have not yet figured out how it can be Politicized. Unless there are massive Kickbacks to Baby Phat in her Idea... (She wears a $6000 Purse while people Starve. She is a Lying Hypocrite, didnt want to get her Shoes dirty at Food Pantry, and well do i really need to lay it al out? But "Somehting nice for the Kids!" .. Is her IDEA - If it is hers, i dont think it is - Good?)


----------



## Jes (Jul 1, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I'll take it as a medical condition over a mental health condition any day of the week - despite what Oprah would have you believe, we're not all mental cases who've surround ourselves in protective barriers of fat.
> 
> Bleck.



This recent article may be of interest:
http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/06/01/eating.disorders.bingeing.obesity/index.html?iref=obnetwork

Title: Binge eating recommended as a psychiatric diagnosis; obesity is not


----------



## NurseVicki (Jul 1, 2010)

Ive been that all my life and its in my charts and its part of My disability diagnosis! Hell I lost 130 pounds yet I am still obese! I can do fat studies cause i am too fat LOL it is funny to me And Yet we all go on!


----------



## Mayla (Jul 1, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I agree completely: each person's situation is unique, and trying to impose a "one size fits all" answer is, as you say, a disservice. The problem is that "just lose weight and everything will be fine" is _also_ a one-size-fits-all answer, and it doesn't work any better than "just love yourself and everything will be fine."
> In 1992 (!) the National Institute of Health held a conference on obesity; some of the papers appeared online, and I had the opportunity to read a couple of them. One paper pointed out that 96% of all Americans who manage to lose weight regain it, usually within a few months or, at most, a few years. One result of this is that many people are continually in a process of weight cycling, losing weight, regaining it, losing it again, etc. Another NIH paper made the point that weight cycling is unhealthy: people who lose and regain weight several times have higher mortality rates than overweight people who do not lose weight.
> The only approach that makes sense (to me, at any rate) is to approach each case separately, study it carefully, and gain as much information as possible before trying to decide what will work best for this particular individual, and to remember that there are no simple, cheap, quick fixes to complicated situations ... or, at least, none that work.



Forgive me if I step into things (because I'm new, and no where near as knowledgeable on the matters at hand) but it sounds perfectly acceptable to me to see this as individual choice, as long as you're healthy. The problem that I see, and correct me if I'm wrong, is when misinformed physicians use the "one size fits all" approach (unintentional pun) towards their patients. It would make more sense to have a physician who is familiar enough with obesity, weight loss, and health issues to be your personal doctor, so s/he is able to guide you through healthy decisions (and possibly make you feel confident/good about yourself in the process).

I think feeling good/confident at any size is the first goal, because as you love yourself then you (tend to) take care of yourself. Then lighter exercises and yoga, swimming, walking, etc. might be the secondary option, just to keep mobility and joint strength. 

What I *wish* I could find is a doctor in my area who will see beyond size and will want to look at the medical history/blood work and _then _ask me what I'd like to do (rather than tell me what he _thinks _I should do based on what the consensus says).

If my personal journey is because of a medical condition that's getting progressively worse, I'd rather have that treated. If it's because I'm eating the wrong foods too often, then I should take care of that and balance out my diet so I don't starve myself of the wrong nutrients. But should I lose weight? That's a choice that I should make for myself. Me, I just don't want to be pressured to do so because something thinks I should.

Whew.

Okay, that was cathartic. Sorry for throwing up in the post!


----------



## crayola box (Jul 1, 2010)

I admit to not having read all of the posts in this thread, or even checking to see if I had already posted this somewhere....but the title reminds me of one of those silly articles that shows up on the Yahoo front-page, you know its going to be silly but you click anyway. The article was trying to make the point that buying varied, natural, organic groceries is as or more cost efficient as going to McDonalds for a family of four. Personally I don't know where she shops but I think she was lowballing some of those prices, but I digress. The reason she was inspired to write this was because she watched Fast Food nation and there was a family who goes to McDonalds every night because its cheaper and *gasp* one of the children is fat. Here is this entire family each eating the exact same crap everyday (supposedly) and her biggest worry is that one of them is unhealthy because she is fat, because, you know, salty french fries are perfectly healthy twice a day if you are thin  

I thought this was pretty indicative of why obesity as a medical condition is a problem. It allows people, and more importantly doctors, to make assumptions about a person's health based on their weight alone, no other proof necessary. I am all for being educated about the risks that may be statistically associated with obesity but it seems the medical community (as well as the government, media and society at large) can't see the health forest for all the obesity trees they have planted. 

Totally an aside but I have to say I don't have a problem with obesity being a medical classification/category/descriptor rather than a condition. I think its a better way of recognizing that obesity is associated with certain conditions, symptoms and diseases but refrains form making obesity itself the disease. It's a quick signal on a chart that the person might require a bigger dosage of medication or anesthesia or whatever else is applicable, since sometimes it is the amount of body fat and not weight alone that determines how things are absorbed by the body, or to run certain tests for risks associated with obesity.

Hmm as I now look through this thread I an wondering how the definition we assign to the word condition affects the responses. It seems that for people who are ok with it a condition is how you are e.g: you are obese, where as others define a condition as something you have, which makes it sound like an illness and stigmatizes the term further. Maybe I am splitting hairs but I swear in my head I am making sense


----------

